# Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch



## Goettinger (13. August 2010)

Hallo,

nen Kumpel von mir will am Sonntag nach Eckernförde um mit der Simone auf Dorsch rauszufahren.

Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem Kutter?
Wie sind die Fänge dort zur Zeit?

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## frikadelle (13. August 2010)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*

ich war vor einigen jahren ein paar mal auf dem kutter und muss sagen, dass die ausfahrten immer klasse war. da das allerdings schon 2-3 jahre zurück liegt, weiß ich natürlich nicht, ob es dort immer noch so ist. ich würde dir dennoch den kutter empfehlen^^


----------



## Dorsch13 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*

Moin also vor ein paar wochen war ich selbst mit der Simone los auf dorsch . War sehr zufrieden fänge auch ganz gut hatte selbst 12 maßige dorsche . nur die fahrweise ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig da wird auch schonmal aus voller fahrt der rückwärtsgang reingeknallt wenn fisch auf dem echolot zusehen ist. aber alles in allem ein schöner kutter!


----------



## Goettinger (13. August 2010)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*

na wenn es dann was bringt und er beim fisch steht hab ich damit kein problem ;-) schlimmer wärs er fährt einfach weiter*gg


----------



## Dorsch13 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*

Ne also da muss ich sagen hat er n gutes händchen wenn er über nem guten schwarm  steht hupt er auch 2-3 mal schnell hintereinander.  lässt man dann am kutter runter hat man meistens sofort fisch...


----------



## hero72 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*

Hallo,

war auch schon mehrfach mit der Simone zum Dorschangeln drausen - da hab ich immer supper gefangen. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Kutter und der Manschaft. An Bord gibt es Eis für den Fang zum kühlem, der Tagespreis mit 28€ ist deutlich unter dem Durchschnitt und der Angeltag endet erst um 17h.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## FuchsiHH (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*

Hey,
hat in der letzten Zeit jemand noch Erfahrung mit der MS Simone gemacht? 
Habe die Überlegung die Tage mal auf Dorsch mit dem Kutter zu gehen.


----------



## Signal (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*

Hi,

ich war am 23.05. mit der Simone draußen. Der Kutter ist zwar schon ein bisschen in die Jahre gekommen .............aber OK

Der Kapitän ist sehr bemüht den Fisch zu finden und fährt die Kanten, wo der Fisch steht öfters an. Die Tür zur Brücke steht die ganze Zeit offen, so das man sich selbst davon überzeugen kann was das Echolot sagt.

Beim gaffen ist er auch sofort da, und guckt sich die Fänge an.

Mir hat er das Gefühl vermittelt das er wirklich interesiert ist, das jeder etwas fängt. Wenn während der Mittagspause das Echolot Fisch anzeigt wird auch einfach angehalten.

Für mich war es seit langen mal wieder eine gute Kuttertour was nicht umbedingt etwas mit den Fang zu tun hatte.
Ich hatte gerade mal zwei maßige Dorsche in der Kiste.

Die nächste Tour mache ich bestimmt wieder mit der Simone!!!!


----------



## zanderman111 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*

Wer ist denn gefahren?? Andreas oder Claus??


----------



## Signal (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*

Hi zanderman111,

das kann ich nicht sagen.............

wieso die Frage??? ist das von mir beschriebene Verhalten von den momentanen Kapitän abhänig????|kopfkrat

Sprich ich hatte Glück an den Richtigen zu geraten???


gruß Signal


----------



## zanderman111 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*

Hi Signal,
Andreas ist so Mitte 40 und der Claus ein wenig älter, mit Vollbart...

Gruß


----------



## elchmaster (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*

Also ich kann die Simone wärmstens empfehlen. Ist seit Jahren mein Stammkutter. Ob Andreas fährt oder Klaus ist eigentlich egal. Die haben beide ein sehr sehr gutes Händchen.


----------



## Signal (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*

Hi  zanderman111 ,

sorry das ich Dir erst jetzt eine Anwort gebe  #t,

dann war ich wohl mit Andreas unterwegs.


lg. Signal


----------



## onyx134 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*

Also ich war jetzt schon sicherlich 8-10 mal mit der Simone draussen und habe immer nur dann gut gefangen wenn der Claus gefahren ist. Der andere Typ hiess Helmut und hatte scheinbar keinen Plan wo er hinfahren sollte.
Der supergau war dann letztes Jahr, als die bei Nordost 5-6 rausfahren wollten, dann merkten dass es zu extrem vom Seegang ist und dann einfach nur vor der Einfahrt zum Marine-Hafen hielten. Erst als mehr als die hälfte der Mitfahrer wieder rein wollte, wurde dies auch gemacht. Ausser ein paar Heringe wurde da auch nichts gefangen. Dann waren wir um eins wieder im Hafen, Geld gabs aber keines zurück, denn es war ja unser eigener Wunsch.
Ich kann Fehmarn und die silverland empfehlen. Da war ich vor zwei wochen und das war alles echt okay, trotz maessigem fang!


----------



## Spinfisher95 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*

Moin moin |wavey:
Fahre kommende Woche ein paar Tage Richtung Schlei Urlaub machen. Hatte mir überlegt, ne Tour mit der Simone zu machen, da ich bisher nur positives gehört habe.

Wie sieht's mit der Anmeldung aus, reicht es wenn ich mich 2 Tage vorher anmelde, oder ist es immer "ausgebucht" ? 

Ne schnelle Antwort wäre gut, dann wüsste ich bescheid und könnte direkt anrufen  
Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## onyx134 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*



Spinfisher95 schrieb:


> Moin moin |wavey:
> Fahre kommende Woche ein paar Tage Richtung Schlei Urlaub machen. Hatte mir überlegt, ne Tour mit der Simone zu machen, da ich bisher nur positives gehört habe.
> 
> Wie sieht's mit der Anmeldung aus, reicht es wenn ich mich 2 Tage vorher anmelde, oder ist es immer "ausgebucht" ?
> ...



Am Besten du rufst vorher an, denn die buchen dich gleich auf einen festen Stellplatz, weswegen es auch egal ist ob du um 5 an bord bist oder erst um halb sieben. heck und bug kannst du sicherlich jetzt schon mal vergessen. den klaus erreichst du am besten abens ab 20Uhr.
Der Kutter ist gut, ich war schon öfters mit denen draußen. Auch der Bootmann (Heiko) schneidet dir filets wenn du das möchtest und lieb bittebitte sagst |wavey:


----------



## Spinfisher95 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*

Habe mich schon angemeldet, habe mir sogar noch einen Platz am Heck gesichert 

Fahre am nächsten Dienstag mit, sonst noch jemand von euch an Bord ?


----------



## hechtflosse (8. August 2011)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*

Moin, Moin,

nee, Dienstag sind wir nicht dabei. Waren aber am letzten Dienstag (2.8.) dabei. Hat viel Spaß gebracht. Gefahren ist Andreas, der den Fisch wirklich gezielt gesucht hatte. Hatten zu zweit 15 Dorsch ( 40 - 60 cm) gefangen, wovon 4 wieder zurückgingen.  :vik: Hauptsächlich wurde vorne und hinten 
gut Dorsch gefangen.

Petri    #h


----------



## Pader-Angler (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*

Reisebericht 
Im Herbst diesen Jahres waren wir mit 2 Personen zu einer Ausfahrt auf die Ostsee angemeldet. Ich dachte mir im Vorfeld, meine Ruten und Schnüre zu schohnen und vor Ort eine Leihangel zu nehmen. Laut telefonischem Kontakt mit dem Kapitän wäre das kein Problem und incl. . Am Morgen der Angelausfahrt traf man sich am Pier und wartete darauf auf das Boot zu dürfen. Der Kapitän hatte leider verschlafen und kam etwas später. Bisdahin gingen schonmal die "Stammkunden" an Bord und sicherten sich Ihre Plätze. Dann kam der Kapitän mit der Liste und es wurde Alphabetisch aufgerufen. Da hatten wir mit unserem Namen etwas Glück und kamen recht schnell aufs Boot. Der Kapitän kassierte die "Tagesmitgliedschaft für den Verein zur Alternativen Nutzung von Kriegsschiffen"(das Kind braucht einen Namen, vermutlich Steuerliche Gründe) und die Rute die am Telefon noch inclusive war, kostete nun 15€ (daher kam vermutlich auch die Bitte anzurufen, in der Mail hieß es er könne nicht so gut schreiben.). Wir sicherten uns einen Platz am Heck des Kahns und bereiteten die Ausrüstung vor. Die Leihrute hatte Ihre besten Tage schon hinter sich und auch das Dorschvorfach war schon sehr durch. Also eigenes Tackle montiert und auf den Startschuss warten. Die See war für mich schon recht rauh und so verzichtete ich auf das Mittagessen. Einige andere hatten wohl großen hunger und so kam hin und wieder mal eine Wurst am Heck des Kahns vorbei geschwommen. Die Bisse ließen sehr zu Wünschen übrig. Zwar hatte ich den einen oder anderen Dorsch an der Angel, allerdings waren von insgesamt 10 Fischen nur 2 Maßig. Alle anderen durften weiter schwimmen. Nachmittags ging es dann langsam wieder zurück in Richtung Eckernförde. Nun kam der Auftritt eines ganz Speziellen Gesellen. Mein Nachbar wußte das dieser "große" Kerl wohl Weltmeister/Europameister/Deutschermeister oder sowas im  Hochseeangeln war/ist. Sein Hiwi(eine Art devotes Männlein) bereitete die Reeling für seinen Auftritt mit Schneidebrett und Eiskisten. Nachdem er mehrmals zurechtgewiesen wurde wie das Brett wie wo sein sollte und welche Kiste mit wieviel Eis bereitgestellt werden sollte konnte das Schauspiel beginnen. Es wurden Dorsche aus der Fangkiste gezogen in größen die gut noch hätten wachsen können. Zwei schöne waren auch dabei aber die anderen ca. 9 waren bessere Fischstäbchen.  Was der Mann wirklich kann ist filetieren, das kann man wirklich anerkennen. Aber für die Fischkinderschlachterei fehlt mir jedes Verständniss. Das beste kam aber dann zum Schluß, als der Typ fragte ob wir Fisch brauchen würden. Das heißt, als er fertig war mit filetieren der untermaßigen Fischlein hat er seine Gefrierbeutelchen für 10€ das Stück verkauft.  Fazit dieser ausfahrt: Der Kapitän zieht das Geld ab, die Stammkunden lassen sich die Ausfahrt von den Touristen finanzieren, und am Ende werden Fischstäbchen große Filets für 10€/kg verkloppt. Einmal und nie wieder. Da lob ich mir meinen See, oder Kanal, oder was weiß ich was für ein Gewässer. Aber nicht mehr die Ostsee als Kutterausfahrt.


----------



## Doc Dietmar (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*

nicht alle Kutter sind gleich , die angler auch nicht


----------



## beschu (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*



Doc Dietmar schrieb:


> nicht alle Kutter sind gleich , die angler auch nicht


#6#6#6
 es gibt überall "schwarze Schafe"


----------



## JungausHamburg (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*

hmmm ist schon bitter   hab die simone selten dieses jahr mit Anglern auf der Förde gesehen


----------



## elchmaster (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*



Pader-Angler schrieb:


> Reisebericht
> Im Herbst diesen Jahres waren wir mit 2 Personen zu einer Ausfahrt auf die Ostsee angemeldet. Ich dachte mir im Vorfeld, meine Ruten und Schnüre zu schohnen und vor Ort eine Leihangel zu nehmen. Laut telefonischem Kontakt mit dem Kapitän wäre das kein Problem und incl. . Am Morgen der Angelausfahrt traf man sich am Pier und wartete darauf auf das Boot zu dürfen. Der Kapitän hatte leider verschlafen und kam etwas später. Bisdahin gingen schonmal die "Stammkunden" an Bord und sicherten sich Ihre Plätze. Dann kam der Kapitän mit der Liste und es wurde Alphabetisch aufgerufen. Da hatten wir mit unserem Namen etwas Glück und kamen recht schnell aufs Boot. Der Kapitän kassierte die "Tagesmitgliedschaft für den Verein zur Alternativen Nutzung von Kriegsschiffen"(das Kind braucht einen Namen, vermutlich Steuerliche Gründe) und die Rute die am Telefon noch inclusive war, kostete nun 15€ (daher kam vermutlich auch die Bitte anzurufen, in der Mail hieß es er könne nicht so gut schreiben.). Wir sicherten uns einen Platz am Heck des Kahns und bereiteten die Ausrüstung vor. Die Leihrute hatte Ihre besten Tage schon hinter sich und auch das Dorschvorfach war schon sehr durch. Also eigenes Tackle montiert und auf den Startschuss warten. Die See war für mich schon recht rauh und so verzichtete ich auf das Mittagessen. Einige andere hatten wohl großen hunger und so kam hin und wieder mal eine Wurst am Heck des Kahns vorbei geschwommen. Die Bisse ließen sehr zu Wünschen übrig. Zwar hatte ich den einen oder anderen Dorsch an der Angel, allerdings waren von insgesamt 10 Fischen nur 2 Maßig. Alle anderen durften weiter schwimmen. Nachmittags ging es dann langsam wieder zurück in Richtung Eckernförde. Nun kam der Auftritt eines ganz Speziellen Gesellen. Mein Nachbar wußte das dieser "große" Kerl wohl Weltmeister/Europameister/Deutschermeister oder sowas im  Hochseeangeln war/ist. Sein Hiwi(eine Art devotes Männlein) bereitete die Reeling für seinen Auftritt mit Schneidebrett und Eiskisten. Nachdem er mehrmals zurechtgewiesen wurde wie das Brett wie wo sein sollte und welche Kiste mit wieviel Eis bereitgestellt werden sollte konnte das Schauspiel beginnen. Es wurden Dorsche aus der Fangkiste gezogen in größen die gut noch hätten wachsen können. Zwei schöne waren auch dabei aber die anderen ca. 9 waren bessere Fischstäbchen.  Was der Mann wirklich kann ist filetieren, das kann man wirklich anerkennen. Aber für die Fischkinderschlachterei fehlt mir jedes Verständniss. Das beste kam aber dann zum Schluß, als der Typ fragte ob wir Fisch brauchen würden. Das heißt, als er fertig war mit filetieren der untermaßigen Fischlein hat er seine Gefrierbeutelchen für 10€ das Stück verkauft.  Fazit dieser ausfahrt: Der Kapitän zieht das Geld ab, die Stammkunden lassen sich die Ausfahrt von den Touristen finanzieren, und am Ende werden Fischstäbchen große Filets für 10€/kg verkloppt. Einmal und nie wieder. Da lob ich mir meinen See, oder Kanal, oder was weiß ich was für ein Gewässer. Aber nicht mehr die Ostsee als Kutterausfahrt.



So viel Quatsch auf einmal habe ich selten gelesen. Ich bin selber oft auf der Simone und bin mir ziemlich sicher, das ich den jenigen kenne, der hier hingestellt wird, untermaßige Dorsche umzubringen. Fakt ist, das er genau das nicht macht. Jeder Dorsch wird gemessen und wenn er 37,9 hat, darf er weiterschwimmen!!! Mal ganz davon ab, kann jeder morgens den Kutter sofort betreten und nicht warten bis er aufgerufen wird. Das einzige ist, das der Kaptiän ansagt, auf welchem Platz man steht, da auf der Simone die Plätze für jeden einzelnen vom Kaptiän festgelegt werden. Man brauch also nicht mitten in der Nacht irgendwo seine Rute anbinden um einen Platz zu reservieren.


----------



## guese1 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*

Hallo
Fahre Ende nächster Woche mit 2 Freunden mit der Simone raus
Hoffentlich ist das Wetter einigermassen.Hat jemand um diese Jahreszeit einen Tipp.Bin nicht der Kuttewrspezie.Was muss ich beachten um möglichst Erfolg zu haben? mfg guese1


----------



## drolle68 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*

Wieso legt der Kapitän fest wo man steht??? Wie doof ist das denn??? Wer früh aufstehen kann und bei seiner Rute bleibt, sollte auch seinen ausgesuchten Platz bekommen. Finde ich jedenfalls korrekt.


----------



## lattenputzer (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*

@drolle68
Mit Deiner Anmeldung kannst Du dem Kapitän auch Deinen Wunschplatz mitteilen und bekommst diesen -sofern noch möglich- dann auch reserviert. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man ggf. ausschlafen kann und entspannt erst eine 172 Stunde vor Abfahrt auf dem Schiff sein musst und der Platz ohne Stress mit anderen Anglern reserviert ist. Wer sich früh anmeldet, ist dann im Vorteil. 
Es bleibt aber ja jedem selbst überlassen, welches Schiff er favorisiert.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*



drolle68 schrieb:


> Wieso legt der Kapitän fest wo man steht??? Wie doof ist das denn??? Wer früh aufstehen kann und bei seiner Rute bleibt, sollte auch seinen ausgesuchten Platz bekommen. Finde ich jedenfalls korrekt.


 

Korrekt, ist das alles nicht...
Das einzige was richtig fair wäre, die Plätze auszulosen, fertig, dann wird das Schiff Mittags gedreht das auch jede Seite mal An- und abdrift hat und dann kann keiner meckern, alles andere ist irgendwelche Leute bevorzugen, obwohl alle den gleichen Preis zahlen...


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> dann wird das Schiff Mittags gedreht



Ab Mittags dann 'kieloben' |muahah:

Nur Spaß #g
Normal kenne ich es von Claus + Andreas, - auch von den meisten anderen Kuttern - daß bei jedem Stop immer zwischen An.- und Abdrift gewechselt wird.
Auf der Simone sind 45 Plätze mit Nr. markiert. Wenn man den Kahn morgens entert, bekommt man seine Nr. für den Tag vom Skipper zugewiesen. Auf der Blauort z.B. wird der Name morgens an der Reling notiert. Die Einigkeit wiederum hat noch das alte Prinzip, wer zuerst die Angel anbindet, hat den Platz. Es gab aber früher häufiger Ärger, daß Leute morgens um 02.00 Uhr ihren Besenstiel in Bug oder Heck angebunden hatten und dann im Auto gepennt haben. Als sie dann um 07.00 Uhr an Bord kamen, waren die Besenstiele über Bord geflogen und andere standen dort. Das gab halt häufiger dicke Luft und Randale / Keile an Bord. Deswegen hat Claus zumindest sein Nr. System eingeführt. 

Aber in punkto Platzwunsch generell. Ich habe das Gefühl, das die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Platz im Bug / Heck zu bekommen, proportional zum bekannt sein mit dem Skipper, wächst oder schrumpft und nicht ausschließlich mit dem frühen Buchen garantiert ist.

@ guese1 : Den allgemeinen Erfolgstipp gibt es wohl leider nicht. Eine gut sortierte Köderbox in punkto Farben / Gewichte - Pilker / GuFi / Beifänger um sich der jeweiligen Angeltiefe und der Drift anpassen zu können ( der alte Spruch : so leicht wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig ) und immer ein Auge auf die Mitangler, womit die gerade fangen.

Viel Erfolg. Berichte dann mal, was dabei rumkam.


----------



## drolle68 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*

Ihr seid ja alle lustig !!!! Wer zuerst kommt, hat auch seinen Platz. Früh kommen, heißt auch guten Platz. So ist das auf der Monika in Heiligenhafen.  Mir persönlich gefällt das am Besten.
Allen verrückten ein kräftiges Petri Heil.


----------



## HeinBlöd (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eckernförde mit der MS Simone auf Dorsch*

@ drolle68 :

Das ist in Heli-Town wohl allgemein so üblich, aber in einigen 'kleineren' Dorschkutterhäfen - Laboe / Eckernförde und Heikendorf hat sich immer ein bißchen mehr das Platz anweisen etabliert.
Burg, Strande und Maasholm kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich von dort nicht fahre.


----------

